# Exposure vs Screening



## srohlmeier (Jun 16, 2016)

We are having a discussion in our facility.  When patients come in and have STI tests, some providers feel that if the patient is sexually active outside of a monogomous relationship then the testing should be coded as "contact with or exposure to STDs".  Other providers feel that if there are no symptoms, the tests are screening.  I need something definitive in writing to establish a policy so that all are coding consistantly.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 16, 2016)

Z20.2  Contact with and (suspected) exposure to infections with a predominantly sexual mode of transmission

Coding Guidelines:  Section I.C.21.c.1)

Category Z20 indicates contact with, and suspected exposure to, communicable diseases. These codes are for patients who do not show any sign or symptom of a disease but are suspected to have been exposed to it by close personal contact with an infected individual or are in an area where a disease is epidemic. 

Contact/exposure codes may be used as a first-listed code to explain an encounter for testing, or, more commonly, as a secondary code to identify a potential risk

Z11.3  Encounter for screening for infections with a predominantly sexual mode of transmission

This code would indicate that there is no suspected exposure with an infected individual.


Summary...The difference would be; if the person that they are sexual active with or exposed to is an infected individual.  If yes, Z20....If no, Z11.


----------



## srohlmeier (Jun 17, 2016)

What if the patient has no idea whether the sexual partner has an STD?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 17, 2016)

The you would use the Z11.3 as it is unknown if the partner was infected.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 17, 2016)

Personal views or feelings should always be kept out of the equation when it comes to assigning DX codes. If patient is getting tested because that standard protocol for someone who is sexually active, it's screening.


----------

